# More bodies ..... check them out..



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I found a little time to do some.. I have like 20 bodies on my bench waiting to be done!! please check out the dodge truck and police bodies below..

Nothing fancy - i am doing it for fun!! now i am working on ratrods bodies (ongoing for like 6 months!!) hopefully i ll get it done. 

Any comments would be appreciated .. 

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Wow -- those all look great! :thumbsup: 

Hard to pick a favorite but I think I like the gold #6 best.

'doba


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

1976Cordoba said:


> Wow -- those all look great! :thumbsup:
> 
> Hard to pick a favorite but I think I like the gold #6 best.
> 
> 'doba


its really yellow - my camera is playing tricks LOL ...

Thanks!

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hard to pick Wes!
Gotta go with the truck!


----------



## keionius (Aug 22, 2007)

Tough choice, but....... i'd have to go with the blue #2.


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm really diggin on the fire department car. You see bodies with a blower sticking out of the hood all the time. I'm really liking the air cleaner instead of the blower.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

I'd really like to get a better look, you would want the best evaluation you can get right? Please send them to me for closer inspection. Especially the blue truck.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

very nice work. It's either the red or yellow car for me... even then, that's a tough choice.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

They're all nice. I like the blue #2 best, then the truck.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

WesJY said:


> I found a little time to do some.. I have like 20 bodies on my bench waiting to be done!! please check out the dodge truck and police bodies below..
> 
> Nothing fancy - i am doing it for fun!! now i am working on ratrods bodies (ongoing for like 6 months!!) hopefully i ll get it done.
> 
> ...


THEY SUCK, SEND ALL OF THEM TO ME FOR DISPOSAL!!! LOL! :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

T-Jet Racer said:


> THEY SUCK, SEND ALL OF THEM TO ME FOR DISPOSAL!!! LOL! :thumbsup:



LOL

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

SplitPoster said:


> I'd really like to get a better look, you would want the best evaluation you can get right? Please send them to me for closer inspection. Especially the blue truck.


LOL

Wes


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

I love the blue on the truck, what is it? Special mix?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

thanks guys for comments man!! i got more coming.. will post them maybe later tonite or tomorrow..

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

*MAYHEM* said:


> I love the blue on the truck, what is it? Special mix?


its metallic blue spray can from rust oleum. nice color man!! i have red, green and blue thats it. 

Wes


----------



## LTjet (Apr 10, 2004)

*new bodies*

They are all nice but my favorite is the truck. What kind of wheels are on them?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

LTjet said:


> They are all nice but my favorite is the truck. What kind of wheels are on them?


aluminum wheels 

Thanks!
Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*red fire one for me.....Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*

Wes,

Just as everyone else said...they are all very nice. Love them all...but, the the red Fire Dept. one...that is Hot! Plus red is my favorite color and that just looks great in red.

Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr get out a my way people...Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr gotta fire to get to...Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Will be back for the second showing later!  

Bob...zilla


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

T-Jet Racer said:


> THEY SUCK, SEND ALL OF THEM TO ME FOR DISPOSAL!!! LOL! :thumbsup:


 
If Wes were going to send them anywhere, he'd send them here so he could visit them when ever he needed to. :devil: 

rr


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

i like those hemi haulers...........nice work


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Wes, great versions.....the tyco police is my preferred car. MOPAR for ever


----------

